

Google confirms Nexus Q not supported in latest version of Play Music - xmpir
http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/16/google-confirms-nexus-q-not-supported-in-play-music/

======
ukdm
From the comments:

"I reached out to play support via email, and here is the response I got:
"We're aware of a streaming issue with the Google Play All Access app and the
Nexus Q and are working on a fix""

------
fatjokes
So much for Made in America.

Seriously though, the Q wasn't a bad idea. I would've gladly purchased a
Google-branded audio player if it weren't so ridiculously overpriced.

------
lanstein
I guess I have a collector's item then :-/

------
mtgx
Nexus Q was barely a commercial product for like a few days. And didn't they
gave them away for free in the end? Hardly anyone will cry over this.

That being said, I wish they kept the name, and relaunch it as a completely
different product, as an Android-based console with the latest chip, more RAM,
more storage, and so on, for $200, as a competitor to OUYA.

~~~
myko
Give it passthru HDMI support a la Google-TV and I'm sold, even at $300 or
$400.

Especially if it had DVR functionality (even through a third party app).

------
snaky
Why?! I just don't get it.

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
...said every person who read the product description, ever.

------
malkia
Were there any real owners of Q? Was it ever sold?

~~~
dm2
Rumored to have less than 1,000 pre-orders, then they just gave them to all
those people for free and called it a dev product. So it cost them a couple
hundred thousand and saved a good amount of future support of the device. Plus
it was an unusual decision which got them some good press and might encourage
people to preorder in the future just in case something like this happens
again.

